# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Veprime , Xheste ..te shoqeruara me komente popullore.

## PINK

Pershendetje te gjithe forumistave .. 

Qytetet , krahina te ndryshme te shqiperise per veprime apo xheste te caktuara kane pasur komentet e tyre popullore

psh : ne Tirone mbaj mend kur kam qene e vogel .. sa here kafshoja gjuhen pa dashje  ..  te "Rriturit " thonin -  *He se do hash mish*  ( lol ) 

Ose psh kur te ha Dora
*Kur te ha e Majta -- Do Marresh Paraaa  
Kur te ha e djathta -- Do japesh paraa*

Ose mbaj mend njerin (komshi )qe thoshte gjithmone -- Kur me dridhet kemba ..po ma dredh gruaja ( lol ) e shume te tjera si puna ketyre qe njerezit mendonin ishin 1me1 se do i dilnin lol

Ju ftoj dhe juve forumista te dashur te na sillni ndonje koment te tille popullore .. ku i dihet ndoshta na qellon dhe neve te kemi simptomat tuaja dhe te pakten tja dime kuptimin  :ngerdheshje: 

Feel free dhe shkruani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i_pakapshem

te ha hunda-- do ziesh me dike

----------


## KaLTerSi

Ate me dridhje kembe une e dija se do besh rruge, do hecesh. Ndersa per tradheti thon qe kur te zgjidhet lidhesja kepuces/atletes medemek jo ta dredh por vençe fare ti luan fene majtas djathtas. Jo me kot nuk para blej kepuce me lidhesa une...  :perqeshje: 

Kur te ha buza o do puthesh o do te dale ndonje fshikëz. (kjo e fundit me e mundshmja lol).

Kur te ha faqja helbete ruaju se mos hash ndonje dacke ose sa per variete po themi qe mund te maresh nje puthje.

Kur pengohesh ne te ecur jalla te moren me sysh ose thjesht nuk di te ecesh drejt...a me kthesa per ate pune.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

Kaltersi 

Une e di ( me te degjuar e kam ) qe kur te ha kemba ( tabani i kembes poshte ) e ke parasysh qe sikur te gudulis .. thone qe do besh rruge , do shkosh diku   :buzeqeshje: 

Po ai versioni i lidheses hmm  interesant .. nuk e dija me pare .. ( une spara vesh kepuce me lidhese pervec atleteve kur luaj ..po do ta kem parasysh ) lolol

----------


## White_Angel

Lol Pinki ku te ka shku menja ...


Kjo per kemben keshtu e di edhe une qe kur te kruhet ben rruge te gjate ...
Une di ate me syrin :Po te luajti syri ( qe thone mos e trego , sepse ... Syri i thote gojes , po une shof shume gjera edhe nuk flas , nje here qe luajta une fole ti moj goje )


kur te me kujtohen te tjerat se tani jam edhe si pergjumesh .


..  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Hyllien

Te menderofsha titullin e rubrikes.

----------


## Prototype

kur te ze lemza te kujton dikush : )

----------


## shkodrane82

_Kur te del nje puce ne maje te gjuhes te shajne me te drejte, kur te del anash te
kane sha pa te drejte..._

_Kur te gjejne njerezit duke ngrene thojne te dashka vjehrra fort.._

_ZKush te merr ne telefon ne kashaten e pare te bukes eshte armik...lol_

----------


## Manulaki

> .....
> 
> _ZKush te merr ne telefon ne kashaten e pare te bukes eshte armik...lol_


ose marketing companies   :pa dhembe:  

Kur te bien pandoflat/kepucet/sandalet kryq njera mbi tjetren do besh rruge.
Kur te kruhet veshi, bie shi - kur te djeg te marrin neper goje, kur te djeg i majti per keq, kur te djeg i djathti per mire.
Kur te leviz syri - mos trego qe te leviz  :ngerdheshje: 
Kur te kruhet vetulla do degjosh dicka surprize te mire ose te keqe. 
Kur te kruhet byt-ha - lirohet (ulet cmimi) kripa ne Durres (kur e kam degjuar kete jam shkrire se qeshuri)   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

kur te bie luga ne toke--vjen nje femer e paftuar ne shpi 
kur te bie pirun --mashkull ne shpi 
kur te bien pjatat- je me spoliartrioze   :pa dhembe: 

te fiket cigarja pa ndonje arsye fizike te dukshme, ta dredh partneri 

Thyhet gota ne nje dasem/mbledhke/shpi, del syri i keq 

harron sned/bluz/te mbathura ke shpia e tjetrit- do kthehesh prape aty 

degjon qyqe te kendoje qe ne mengjes--do degjosh vdekjen e njeriu te afert

*me e forta: rri me nje corape, te vdese burri shpejt !!!   
nderon vendin kur ha buke, nderon burrat, martohesh disa here  * 

P.S. ato krujtjen e kembes se djathte-rruge e gjate une e kam dore me nje te verte

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Atehere,

 - Kur kapesh tek ndonje vend, do te thote qe ke borxhe ne ate vend.( ca thone qe kapen shpesh ne tualet...lol)

 - Kur te fiket cigarja, thone qe ta dredh gruja, dashnorja, apo thjesht mikesha  :shkelje syri:  ( kjo per burrat) lidhset e di uneqe kur zgjidhen jane per grate, prandaj o gra kepuce pa lidhse...lol)

 - Kur u zgjidhet kepuca burrave, do te beje rruge te larget, ndofta jashte shtetit
(Ca thone qe edhe ta dredh gruaja keq fare  :shkelje syri:  )

 - Kur shkon ne nje shtepi dhe i gjen njerezit e asaj shtepie, ose ne cfaredo vendi dhe i gjen duke ngrene, atehere thone qe do te doje vjehrra. 

Me kaq pula u zgerlaq...

----------


## Manulaki

Kur thyhet pasqyra duhet te hedhesh uje qe te mos ndodhe ndonje gje e keqe.
Kur derdh nje shishe vaji me berryl, do ndodhe dicka jo e mire (do therrese mami:"Pse e derdhe vajin, ku i ke syte!"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Larsus

> Kur thyhet pasqyra duhet te hedhesh uje qe te mos ndodhe ndonje gje e keqe.
> Kur derdh nje shishe vaji me berryl, do ndodhe dicka jo e mire (do therrese mami:"Pse e derdhe vajin, ku i ke syte!"


kur thyhet pasqyra: mbete pa martuar, ose per 7 vjet ke fat te keq

 :uahaha:

----------


## Manulaki

> kur thyhet pasqyra: mbete pa martuar, ose per 7 vjet ke fat te keq


po te hedhesh uje, ia hodhe!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Manulaki

Kur sheh ndonje njeri/femije te bukur duhet te kapesh hunden me dore qe te mos e marresh me sysh.
Qe mos te te marrin me sysh, kur sheh dike qe mund te te marre, thua me vete: "Syri tend ne byt-he te qenit"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

kur te bie kripa ne tavoline do kesh fat sterr... te bardhe.  :perqeshje: 

Kur le canten perdhe te iken paraja nga duart.

Kur te ze lemza duke ngrene buke, te pergojojne.

ore shoke, ndonje omen te mire kemi ne apo vetem terslleqe?

----------


## ChuChu

Kur merr Kaltoja mua ne telefon e jam duke ngrene thote: "Do te te doje vjehrra"

 :uahaha:

----------


## Larsus

> Kur sheh ndonje njeri/femije te bukur duhet te kapesh hunden me dore qe te mos e marresh me sysh.
> Qe mos te te marrin me sysh, kur sheh dike qe mund te te marre, thua me vete: "Syri tend ne byt-he te qenit"


 kur sheh ndonje te rritur te bukur, si Pinke psh, kap hunden per ate pune, dhe ke vendi..per ate punen tjeter...se kenaqesh 
 :uahaha:   :uahaha:

----------


## KaLTerSi

> Kur merr Kaltoja mua ne telefon e jam duke ngrene thote: "Do te te doje vjehrra"


Po natyrisht, ti i degjon gjerat si te te vije ty per mbare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> kur sheh ndonje te rritur te bukur, si Pinke psh, kap hunden per ate pune, dhe ke vendi..per ate punen tjeter...se kenaqesh


Prandaj po jepte kronike sot tek TOP-CHANEL, se ne NY, nje tufe te madhe njerezish i mbanin duart tek vendet si ti kishin sugjestionuar...lol  :uahaha:   :uahaha:

----------

